# antibiotics not working to treat RI?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cadbury has been sneezing and wheezing on and off for a little over a week now. And shes been on baytril for a week. But it hasn't improved. What else can I do? She hasn't shown signs of allergy before but as she lived outside I may not have noticed it.
Thanks


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe try putting her on paper bedding if you haven't already?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I'would ask the vet for an antibiotic of another group of active substances than baytril.
Many mice are resistent agaist baytril and a therapy could be successful with another medication or a combination of two different antibiotics.
You could also try bisolvon,it's an expectorant or inhalations with NaCl.

Good luck and best whishes for Cadbury.


----------

